# Toshiba Equium A100-338 Win Xp modem Drivers



## lamai (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a new Toshiba Equium A100-338 laptop which came with Vista installed, but the customer needs to have Xp installed on it. so i have installed Xp media Centre and i cannot get the modem driver for this machine. toshiba website is no god as they do not give a list of xp drivers for this pc on vista. On the vista machine the drivers says Toshiba software modem.amy help would be much appreciated
Thank you.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I took the liberty of trying locate where this laptop is from. It was not on the USA site. But found that it is in the UK. The download site is:

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK

But I want to analyze the vista driver but when i go on the drop down box there are several variations of the A100 model but none corresponding to 338. Can you provide me with this number. I am sure the back of your laptop will have it. Example on their site: A100 (PSAAQ) I Need the model number or similar what I put in parenthesis. By taking a vista driver i randomly downloaded from one of these A100 models shows me that the Toshiba soft modem is actually a "Agere Soft Modem" this is a very common configuration. Get back to me on your actual model number and I'll go fishing for the exact Agere Modem specifics and probably get you a universal Agere drive for XP.

For your help in finding the number I need, I've attached a screen shot of the Toshiba UK page. Refer to the drop down menu for a selection of part numbers. I clicked one and it didn't show any vista drivers, that is why I want to be sure before I get your a driver.

Thanks for your patience.




lamai said:


> Hi all,
> I have a new Toshiba Equium A100-338 laptop which came with Vista installed, but the customer needs to have Xp installed on it. so i have installed Xp media Centre and i cannot get the modem driver for this machine. toshiba website is no god as they do not give a list of xp drivers for this pc on vista. On the vista machine the drivers says Toshiba software modem.amy help would be much appreciated
> Thank you.


----------



## lamai (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi its a toshiba equium A100 PSAAQ. If you get xp drivers for that modem you are a god! lol
cheers
thanks for helping out


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Well in my offline life, I am referred to "The former god" but that is because I transferred all authority to three individuals. Keeps me out of the fire.

I'll get on this now. I don't think this is going to be a problem unless the oem version for some reason is locked down for Toshiba which I doubt. The example driver I downloaded clearly stated Agere Though what you may have to do is force the driver on the modem... I'll explain if I indeed find the driver. Stay Tuned.



lamai said:


> Hi its a toshiba equium A100 PSAAQ. If you get xp drivers for that modem you are a god! lol
> cheers
> thanks for helping out


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

OK, first I have a file for you to try. This is a Toshiba release for what appears one revision before your model laptop. This is an older driver but still 2006. Slated for XP Media Center:
http://support.toshiba-tro.de/tools...a100/mce/mdm-drv/mdm-xpmce-sm2163ald04-gb.zip

Now slightly bad news about the generic chipset driver for Agere. Even though in most cases, chipset drivers will work with an oem product, Agere clearly states this driver is not intended for Toshiba Soft Modem along with a few other OEM's. You can try this at your own risk but don't run setup.
http://www.agere.com/networking/modem_driver2.html

DO this from device manager... In XP, it will be shown in yellow as an unknown device. So hopefully you can narrow down which one is the modem. It may very well say unknown modem or pci modem, etc... You would then right click and choose properties, click the driver tab and choose update driver. Make sure you extracted the modem file I provided you with. Then you'll choose the advanced option for driver installation and force it to let you do it yourself... browse to the extracted directory and you may get lucky. You can also use this method of the Toshiba XP driver I provided you does not install the traditional way. If for any reason it does not function. just go back to device manager and right click, properties, and roll back driver. That will at least bring it back to a neutral state. Though I think the Toshiba release I gave you will do the trick as the XP version vs the Vista version is almost identical and clearly are both Agere soft chipsets.

One other thing. My favorite source for missing drivers has a ton of user contributed drivers for the agere chipset modems. I managed to find a driver deployed for XP with almost the same version of the .sys file which is the actual driver. The vista driver is 2.1.73 and this xp driver is 2.1.33
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?action=download&driverid=487557

It may prompt you for your email address, but I assure you this is a 100% free download service.

So there's 3 things. Go 4 it.

Good Luck. Let us know!



lamai said:


> Hi its a toshiba equium A100 PSAAQ. If you get xp drivers for that modem you are a god! lol
> cheers
> thanks for helping out


----------



## lamai (Feb 10, 2007)

still not working, :sigh: anyway no problem. thanks for all your helpray:


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

well these tricks would normally work here in the USA but maybe somethings are modified in the U.K. if i had the machine in my procession, I think I would be successful. But I threw a lot of things at you and can't expect miracles I guess.



lamai said:


> still not working, :sigh: anyway no problem. thanks for all your helpray:


----------



## fantom (Nov 4, 2004)

Just came across this thread, and thought I would pop in with a solution (incase anyone never got this to work). :grin:

I like others, downloaded all drivers from the Toshiba website, but the modem would never install.

I even phoned Toshiba and asked for advice/help but was told just to go back and run the product recovery disk 

After downloading and installing the Realtek HD Audiodriver (25mb), the modem magically appeared and installed itself.

The only thing was that it needed a couple of .sys files, one of which can be found in the xp driver folder when you extract the xp modem driver, and the other can be found in the *Vista* driver folder, when you download and extract the vista driver for the modem.


Now I have a dual partition with Windows Vista (Home Premium) & Windows XP Pro Sp2 working perfectly Toshiba Equium A100-338 :grin::grin::grin:

Hope this helps someone


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, this was a long time ago. I just got an e-mail notification about a reply in here. Funny you mentioned the solution. I ran into a laptop about a month ago. I think it was a Sony Vaio and the same exact thing happened. I didn't call support but it was by chance that it worked. I don't think the restore disc caught it either but I always take a recovery operating system and update it with the latest drivers from www.realtek.com.tw - and presto. Same Result. Thanks for sharing!!!

-SMZ



fantom said:


> Just came across this thread, and thought I would pop in with a solution (incase anyone never got this to work). :grin:
> 
> I like others, downloaded all drivers from the Toshiba website, but the modem would never install.
> 
> ...


----------

